# طريقة صبغ الملابس .....!!



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2012)

طريقة صبغ الملابس ........

 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 بس الاول فى خطوات لازم نتأكد منها :
 1- مش كل قماش ينفع معه الصبغه يعنى البوليستر والحراير والاميه مينفعش معاهم افضل الاقمشه على الاطلاق الجينز والاقطان

 2- مش كل الاوان ينفع تتقلب يعنى مينفعش بنطلون ازرق اعمله احمر لان اللون الغامق هيغلب عليه

 ++++++++ نيجى للادوات المطلوبه ++++++++++

​
  1- الصبغه ودى من عند العطار انما لازم يكزن عطار نضيف مش كلهم بيجيبوا  صبغة الملابس وهى رخيصه يعنى لو هنصبغ بنطلون جينز صغير كفايه قوى ب3 جنيه  لو بنطلون جينز كبير يبقى ب5 جنيه ودى كمان من الصبغه النضيفه الى نوعها  غالى



 2- ادوات بسيطه زى حله او بستيله حديد قديمه او تكونى هتستخديمها للغسيل بس عصايه خشب للتقليب



  3- خل -- ملح-- جاز كميه بسيطه ( دى بيدى للصبغه لمعه وثبات انما يمكن  الاستغناء عنه انا هنا بتكلم على الجاز بس مش الخل ولا الملح )



 ************ الطريقه ***************



 اولا----- تكون قطعة الملابس المراد صباغتها نظيفه يعنى مغسوله



 ثانيا ----------نسخن كمية ميه تكون كافيه لغمر قطعه الملابس ودى طبعا حسب القطعه كبيره ام صغيره يعنى ملهاش مقادير



 ثالثا----- لما تغلى الميه نضيف الصبغه (وهى بتبقى بودره على فكره) وحوالى ربع كوب صغير (بتاع شاى يعنى ) جاز

 ونقلب كويس وبعدين نحط قطعة الملابس ونغطسها فى الماء ونسبها تغلى بسيط يدوب غلوتين ونطفى النار ونزل الحله



 رابعا---------- نتركها تبرد تماما لتانى يوم منغير منعمل لها اى حاجه مفهوم (يعنى نسيب قطعة الملابس جوه الميه تبرد )



  خامسا------- ننشلها من الميه ونعلقا على شماعه بدون ما نعصرها ابدا  ااااااااا ونعلق الشماعه الى عليها الهدوم المصبوغه وطبعا نعلقها فى مسمار  او مكان قريب من بلاعه لانها هتخر ميه ملونه ونتركها حتى تنشف تماما



 خامسا----------- نشطفها بعد ما تنشف فى ماء كثير به نص كوب خل وملح حوالى معلقه كبيره بدون عصر اطلاقا ودى لتثبيت الصبغه

 نكرر عملية الشطف حوالى 3 او 4 مرات وكل مره نضيف الخل و الملح ما عدا اخر مره تكون ميه بس ولما تتصفى ننشرها

 ونتعامل معها عادى ومبروك اللون الجديد



 بس فى تحذيرات هامه جدا: 

 اولا

  نكون حذرين فى استخدام الصبغه يعنى مندهولش الارض والفرش نيجى نصلح حاجه نبوظ الباقى

 ثانيا 

 اوعى تنشرى الملابس المصبوغه اثناء الشطف فى البلكونه ويكون حد ناشر تحتيكى يدعى على تبوظى له الغسيل مخنوقة

 ثالثا 

 تتعاملى مع الهدوم المصبوغه بحرص يعنى دايما تتغسل لوحده لانها بتفضل تنزل صبغه مده طويله يعنى لو اتغسلت مع حاجه فاتحه ممكن تبوظها

copy


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2012)

طريقتها سهله 

واكيد هتفيد ناس كتير 

شكراااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا  ابو ترابو على الموضوع المفيد--


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى لمروركم الجميل كلكم

وانا جربت الطريقة على فكرة وطلعت ممتازة خااااااااااااااااالص


----------

